# For those who have had premature babies, when did your baby start to smile?



## alibombali

Hi Everyone, 

My son was born at 32 weeks (natural labour) he is now nearly 14 weeks old and I am still waiting for his first smile :(

He is still like a newborn, I know that he should only really be 6 weeks old as everybody keeps telling me and that he shouldn't be doing anything yet, but I am just willing for his first smile. I know term babies normally start smiling between 6 to 8 weeks, but what were your experiences? When did your premature baby start to smile?

Thank you in advance :)


----------



## sun

Mine wasn't very premature - son was born at 35+6 and daughter was almost term at 36+5. They both smiled at about 3 months. I didn't realize they were supposed to smile so early actually - our doc looked for smiling by 3mo. Your kiddo was 2 months early, so his milestones will be delayed by at least that much. For a preemie, 4 weeks development on the outside isn't as fast as inside. xx


----------



## lillyttc

their vision is to a very short distance at that small age, so u have to try checking by giving a smile from less than 25 cms i guess. thats what i did (my daughter is not preterm though). Try from this distance. Also wait for 2-3 weeks, 6 weeks is way too early i guess.


----------



## katieandfras

My LO was a 33 weeker and smiled at almost 13 weeks, he does everything around his adjusted age :flower:


----------



## AP

[Moved to the premature babies section]

Our 27 weeker didnt smile til about 12/13weeks corrected age


----------



## dizz

Straight after her 12 week jabs (late 33 weeker)... lay there grinning from ear to ear after just being tag-teamed by two nurses with needles.

Strange child.


----------



## Twin34mom

Our 35 weeks 4 dayers started smiling right around ten weeks. They are now 12 weeks and smile all the time.


----------



## WantsALittle1

Our 31 weeker started smiling socially at 4-5 weeks corrected age (12-13 weeks actual age).


----------



## rbourre

My daughter started smiling around 7 weeks old and she was 10 weeks early. They were real smiles, the nurses even commented on how they weren't gas smiles. She's 13 weeks now and is currently sitting with me and smiling like crazy.


----------



## mommy0629

My lo was born at 33 weeks, is 3 months old, 6 weeks adjusted and has given us a few smiles so far. The first one was about 3 weeks ago when I was feeding her at 4 AM! :haha: They're still few and far between though and you can't get her to do it for you, they're really random. I can only tell they're really smiles because when she does do it it's a big grin and her eyes squint a little lol.


----------



## W22KLB

My daughter was born at 35 + 5 and started to smile around 8 weeks old.


----------



## lgc

My 32 weeker started smiling about 5-6 weeks corrected, im sure you'll get one soon :)


----------



## alibombali

Thank you for all your replies.

I hate it when you read things on the internet and then they just worry you e.g. late smiling can be an indicator of autism etc. But you're all right, it is probably too early. 

I wouldn't have worried if a doctor didn't mention anything about it, when my son went for his check-up the doctor asked if he had started smiling. I replied no and he just said 'hmm keep an eye'. I wasn't aware that I was supposed to be keeping an eye? As most of you probably know, as soon as you something worrying pops into your head you are straight onto google :(((

He has given me 2 smiles, but I have had to really force them (tickling his chin so he opens his mouth - that has forced a smile) I just cannot wait for him to do it all on his own. 

Thank you again.


----------



## mommy0629

alibombali said:


> Thank you for all your replies.
> 
> I hate it when you read things on the internet and then they just worry you e.g. late smiling can be an indicator of autism etc. But you're all right, it is probably too early.
> 
> I wouldn't have worried if a doctor didn't mention anything about it, when my son went for his check-up the doctor asked if he had started smiling. I replied no and he just said 'hmm keep an eye'. I wasn't aware that I was supposed to be keeping an eye? As most of you probably know, as soon as you something worrying pops into your head you are straight onto google :(((
> 
> He has given me 2 smiles, but I have had to really force them (tickling his chin so he opens his mouth - that has forced a smile) I just cannot wait for him to do it all on his own.
> 
> Thank you again.

Oh geeze, yeah don't worry about it. Autism can't be diagnosed in that young of a baby and symptoms don't usually show up until age two, so no worries. Does he make eye contact with you and gaze/stare at you when you're feeding him? That's the only thing I was told would be an indicator of an issue at this early stage if they don't.


----------



## alibombali

mommy0629 said:


> alibombali said:
> 
> 
> Thank you for all your replies.
> 
> I hate it when you read things on the internet and then they just worry you e.g. late smiling can be an indicator of autism etc. But you're all right, it is probably too early.
> 
> I wouldn't have worried if a doctor didn't mention anything about it, when my son went for his check-up the doctor asked if he had started smiling. I replied no and he just said 'hmm keep an eye'. I wasn't aware that I was supposed to be keeping an eye? As most of you probably know, as soon as you something worrying pops into your head you are straight onto google :(((
> 
> He has given me 2 smiles, but I have had to really force them (tickling his chin so he opens his mouth - that has forced a smile) I just cannot wait for him to do it all on his own.
> 
> Thank you again.
> 
> Oh geeze, yeah don't worry about it. Autism can't be diagnosed in that young of a baby and symptoms don't usually show up until age two, so no worries. Does he make eye contact with you and gaze/stare at you when you're feeding him? That's the only thing I was told would be an indicator of an issue at this early stage if they don't.Click to expand...

You are right, I should stop worrying about it. He doesn't make eye contact, he just acts completely like a newborn, just looks around the room and doesn't really focus on anything. I will give it a month or so and see how things are then. I just need to get it into my head about that he was a prem baby and his developments will be slightly behind.


----------

